

NSA PRISM puts "public" cloud in a new light - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/nsa-prism-puts-public-cloud-in-a-new-light-7000017160/

======
mpyne

        "If your data is on the net, the potential is there for it to be spied on. Deal with it."
    

The most important lesson of all this, IMO. Add NSA to the list of people and
organizations in your Mallory set that you're already defending against and
move on with your life.

Everyone is worried about the government but they are the figurative "plane
accident" compared to all of the other online threats we face every day (which
would be the "car crash"). These are threats we already should have been
protecting ourselves against, especially because they are still more likely to
actually happen.

Even if you think you got rid of the NSA (and you never will) there's still
all the other black hats automatically penetrating systems all over the
Internet, and they have no reason to limit themselves to nation-states or
military organizations.

~~~
PavlovsCat
_Everyone is worried about the government but they are the figurative "plane
accident" compared to all of the other online threats we face_

The difference is one is an accident or an action by third parties, the other
is done by people who derive their authority from the populace, aka in your
name. It's essentially the difference between how the wind blows and what your
hand is doing.

 _Even if you think you got rid of the NSA (and you never will)_

Not if your advice to "just move on" is followed, no.

No wait, actually: remember how nobody could ever touch the mob, and how
everybody would have spoken German for at least 1000 years, if the Roman
Empire didn't still exist which it will always do? Yeah, me neither.

 _there 's still all the other black hats_

There is a difference between the wheel of crime being reinvented all the time
by individuals, and letting it fester into huge organizations for which you
are much more directly responsible.

------
noir_lord
I'd be absolutely amazed if this _isn 't_ happening.

It's such an obvious target (and not just for the usual reasons, commercial
intelligence collection does and has happened).

I can see large non-American companies becoming very wary about using American
hosted clouds going forwards.

